
Lacc – A simple self-hosting C compiler - giancarlostoro
https://github.com/larmel/lacc
======
giancarlostoro
Previous submissions didn't get much attention sadly but here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13477028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13477028)

